# My cat



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

threw up on MY blanket! :hissyfit: I mean, there's only a couple hundred other places in the house she could have done that, so why? Is it some kind of sick revenge for me doing something I didn't even know I did? 

Grrrrr. :hissyfit:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

What do you mean? In the world of cats, that was a special gift...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

Snort. You're right. Hee hee. I forgot about that. I'll go thank her now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## binqs (Apr 25, 2009)

Cat yak.  Warm, plentiful, and oh-so-steamy.  Except in the bathroom...at night...in the dark.  Sorry--guess it's their way of saying, "Gakk!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

It's the feline equivalent of saying, "Here... want half my mouse?"...

...or more like, "Oh, darn... I forgot to save you some... oh well... here you go... GAKK!"


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

Better than a mouse on your pillow Cat Dancer !


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL. It could have been worse and I could have stepped in it. I did wash the blanket and hung it outside to dry so it's nice and clean now and smells really good too.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok - I need to share.

My sister who lives in BC went to visit my sister who lives in Ontario. Well the one from BC left her suitcase open - and the cat pee'd in her suitcase. Clothes and all. 

Wonder what the cat was offering at that time?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, lol, that's true, WP. Ick. :lol:


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

Ready for your cat again , I don't want to worry you , but cat's just love clean linen


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh no, ladylore, that's awful! I think that was definitely not a peace offering. Ewwww.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Ok - I need to share.
> 
> My sister who lives in BC went to visit my sister who lives in Ontario. Well the one from BC left her suitcase open - and the cat pee'd in her suitcase. Clothes and all.
> 
> Wonder what the cat was offering at that time?



A hint? "You're crowding my style, woman... go home and do some laundry or something!"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

white page said:


> Ready for your cat again , I don't want to worry you , but cat's just love clean linen



Ack! Now I'm scared. LOL. I'll have to shut the bedroom door tonight. :eek2:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Ok - I need to share.
> 
> My sister who lives in BC went to visit my sister who lives in Ontario. Well the one from BC left her suitcase open - and the cat pee'd in her suitcase. Clothes and all.
> 
> Wonder what the cat was offering at that time?



From what I know of cats, when they soil this way on a persons things, it means they are not happy.

Probably the cat remembered the last time the suitcase came out, that the owners went away. 

That is a cats revenge in a sense.

Throw up, I think it just comes onto them quick and they yack where ever is close by.

My cat Jewel sometimes will hide when she does throw up cause I think she thinks she is in trouble.  Most of the time she will yack on the carpet in the living room.  

I have heard also it is a sign of admiration toward a cats "owner"  (in quotes as people don't own cats, cats own people) when they hunt and leave us "treats".  

They are such funny characters. :lol:


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2009)

My cat's most impressive yakk was a few years ago where she did a projectile offering down the entire side of the microwave....

What? oh no, of course not - the cat is never up on the kitchen counters...


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

Buffy55 said:


> My cat's most impressive yakk was a few years ago where she did a projectile offering down the entire side of the microwave....
> 
> What? oh no, of course not - the cat is never up on the kitchen counters...




Oh no, I know you would never allow this Buffy :lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

So...after reading 2 pages of cat horror stories , it is all the more reason to be a dog person...they are so much cuter and cuddly :yahoo:

I just want a small, cute one that I can put in my purse   I know, I know...just call me Paris :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

...Word to the wise Halo....they puke too - and they usually aim for the shoes - even the small ones.. Enjoy that little tidbit "Paris" :rofl:


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Puke or not...I am still a dog person by far.  Dog puke I can handle, human puke I can handle, cat puke..ewwww now that's just gross.

Best wishes to the cat people
All my love, 
Paris


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL, Halo. We have three dogs and they don't seem to throw up as much, but when they do it's SO much more. Two of them are medium sized and one of them is just gigantic. 

Right now my cat is just lying innocently under the table. She looks innocent anyway. Probably plotting her next move.


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

:lol: CD....remember to hide your shoes just in case she is plotting her next move


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

In a cats defence, I have never seen one (correct me if I am wrong) distroy a pair of shoes like a dog.

My brothers dog distroyed my mom's shoes in an hour and he is a Mini Dashound :funny:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Ohh, good idea. LOL. I turned my back on her and now she's gone. :lol:


----------



## gooblax (Apr 26, 2009)

My cat has recently taken to sleeping on the printer, of all places! Her newly chosen spot is hard, has a few things sticking up from it, and sometimes makes whirring and beeping noises... I really don't see the attraction. It's pretty lousy as a printer, though, so at least someone's getting some use out of it.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 26, 2009)

That's funny, gooblax. Before we got flat screen monitors my cat loved sleeping on the big, old monitors that we used to have. I think it's because it was warm, but I'm with you. I don't see the attraction of sleeping on a printer. LOL.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 26, 2009)

the trouble with dogs is they eat everything in sight, whether it's edible or not!

so paris, i LOVE your new name, and maybe you should change your username to be ms. hilton or something :lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Into The Light said:


> so paris, i LOVE your new name, and maybe you should change your username to be ms. hilton or something



I was thinking Princess Paris sounds much better...what do ya think?  :lol:

Added: Okay, the title under my username is hilarious...hmm, wonder who is responsible for that? :hmm:  :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmmm.... Steve? Want to field this one?


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Somehow I don't think that it was Steve :hmm: It was one too many senior jokes wasn't it....I knew telling you to take out your teeth and remove your hearing aid was a little over the top :bad:

But lets not forget that I have :adminpower: so changing mine as well as others is always possible


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> But lets not forget that I have :adminpower:



For now...



Halo said:


> so changing mine as well as others is always possible



...but that too can be changed. I have SuperAdmin Power!


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

> For now



..for what?  You wouldn't demote me or ban me would you :blush:  

Darn you and your "Super Admin Power"....will have to re-think my plan but in the meantime I am changing my title back... if that's okay master :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

No, no. I wouldn't demote or ban you. Just remember, _What (powers) SuperAdmin giveth, SuperAdmin can taketh away_. 

I think that's from The Bible. Or maybe it was _Winnie Ther Pooh_.


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually that sounds more like my parents when I was younger...._I brought you in this world and I can take you out_...and that was definitely not in The Bible that was straight from my Dad's mouth :lol:

"Super Admin" :rofl: :rofl:  That is funny


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

David, I think I found you a new avatar (he, he)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> "Super Admin" That is funny



That's actually not made up. It's a vBulletin category, like Moderator and Super Moderator. There are also Administrator and Super Administrator categoires - only a Super Admin has control over what powers and permissions are assigtned to other admins and moderators, etc.


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh I know that it is a real category but a Super Admin...why don't we just buy you the cape now..would you like black or red?  

And where is NicNak's old avatar of the Seasame Street character with the cape...that's what I think of :lmao:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

[sign]Hmmppfff![/sign] 

and 

[sign]Pfffftttt![/sign]


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

Super Grover?  :funny:  I seem to recall he crashed into walls a lot :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe White Page with her special creativeness can create you a new Avatar Dr Baxter :teehee:


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

There he is.....that is EXACTLY what I think of when I see the word "Super Admin" ...love the cape and hat, definitely think it is going to look awesome on David :funny: :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

YouTube - Sesame Street - Grover the Waiter - Big Hamburger

YouTube - Sesame Street: Grover And A Fly In My Soup

YouTube - Sesame Street: Grover Explains About Knees


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks David but you couldn't find one with your cape and hat and a Super Admin t-shirt? 

But you know what.....Grover is still kinda cute :blush:  right up there with Elmo


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

And Cookie Monster...

YouTube - Cookie Monster Metal

YouTube - Master of Muppets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxdkKrhElpU


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay now who should we be worried about? :lol:  As you said to me...

"We're worried about you, dude. Seriously. " ~ South Park

:rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, c'mon! Those muppets can ROCK! :band:


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2009)

I was never a real Muppet fan personally but they rock just about as well as my Mini Pops :rofl:

:band:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 27, 2009)

YouTube - Sesame Street: Super Grover Taking A Bus


Here is Dr Baxter :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

"and I am... cute, too... "


----------



## ladylore (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it's time for all of you to go to bed now and get some needed rest. :lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2009)

Rest, rest...who needs rest? :rofl:  Have a  and stay a while 

And yes Grover is cute (although admitting that means that I need more therapy) :funny:


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay, its been 20 mins and it seems no one wants to play with me so....I am off to bed to get some :zzz: :zzz: as ordered by Dr. Robyn....ho, hum, sadly all my friends have left me :sob:

jk...I'll be back tomorrow


----------

